# Costa Rica trip: Tortuguero



## Brandon C (Aug 10, 2010)

Hey Every one. Just got Back from Tortuguero Costa Rica. Thought I would share some photos Like I did last year. 

pumilio, (Strawberry)


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Wow. Nice shots. Beautiful frogs


----------



## Brandon C (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks! yeah I got a ring flash and it helped a lot with macro shots like these.


----------



## ClintonJ (May 11, 2009)

Very cool bro


----------



## Brandon C (Aug 10, 2010)

Other shots worth sharing:








fer de lance
















Eye lash viper
























Night lizard








Howler
































Bullet ant








Three toed sloth
















best meathod of travel in toruguero








How I didnt get lost


----------



## bebert (Oct 19, 2011)

that snake in the trunk is really nice omg!


----------



## brinkerh420 (Oct 2, 2011)

Wow! 

What caterpillars in the first and 6th picture?! They look amazing.

The eyelash viper is also so cool.

Do you have an ID for that lizard? It looks really cool 

Will


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Quite nice indeed. Looks like you are the Master spotter! as those are some great finds...

Awesome pics


----------



## Brandon C (Aug 10, 2010)

brinkerh420 said:


> Wow!
> 
> What caterpillars in the first and 6th picture?! They look amazing.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure about the caterpillars, the ones in the first photo were about 1cm long and I found them just a few inches from the eggs they hatched from. I get they would look very cool when they get larger. 

The green lizard was a green basilisk.


----------



## kate801 (Jul 7, 2011)

Beautiful Pumilio! That Plumifrons Basilisk is amazing! As are all the other shots! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## arielelf (May 23, 2007)

Nice photos!
The 4 photo from the first set looks like it has some swirl bokeh. Biogon or Helios maybe?


----------



## BR5 (Dec 7, 2009)

Due to the fact I'll probably never make that kind of trip I must live vicariously through your trip. Pictures are worthy of national geographic, I now find myself being anxious for your next vacation.

Brian


----------



## jharris08 (Dec 26, 2011)

wow awesome trip...ive been to costa rica twice (tortuguero once)
love the fer de lance pics...ive seen the eyelash pitviper and the jumping pitviper, but never did get a fer de lance... when I was there in 2006 I saw plenty of pumilios and auratus...they were like crickets jumping around in the forest! awesome country and awesome wildlife


----------



## Brandon C (Aug 10, 2010)

arielelf said:


> Nice photos!
> The 4 photo from the first set looks like it has some swirl bokeh. Biogon or Helios maybe?


I am not that camera savvy. I thought you were talking about what plants were in the photo. I had to use google. I just messed around with the aperture. with the same macro lens. But I would like to get into photography soo.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Very nice photos! 

Jake


----------



## ObeytheFrog (Feb 29, 2012)

Those are amazing pics! 
Must have been an awesome trip!


----------



## davescrews (Dec 11, 2008)

Very cool photo's, the lizard is Lepidophyma flavimaculatum, some populations are parthenogenetic- awesome little animal


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Great pictures!

I lived in Costa Rica for a few years after college and this brings back some nice memories.


----------



## tomh1972 (Aug 13, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Awesome pics, looks like a great experience! I wish I would have been able to find such impressive wildlife when I was there, let alone get pics like this! lol
Were you there during wet or dry season?


----------



## cosyis77 (Mar 12, 2012)

such a nice trip!!


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

WOW!! Amazing shots!!
How large is the bat in the leaf?
I WANT


----------



## eclipsepilot (Mar 15, 2009)

Awesome photos. My wife and I are going to Costa Rica in June. Any recommendations on where to go? Also what kind of camera did you use we are about to buy a camera for our trip? Did you go through a guide service when you went to tortuguero.

Thanks for Sharing the Picts


----------



## Brandon C (Aug 10, 2010)

eclipsepilot said:


> Awesome photos. My wife and I are going to Costa Rica in June. Any recommendations on where to go? Also what kind of camera did you use we are about to buy a camera for our trip? Did you go through a guide service when you went to tortuguero.
> 
> Thanks for Sharing the Picts


That's exciting you will have a great time. I have been to costa rica 6 times and i would have to say the Osa or tortorguero are great places to go. The best hotel I stayed at on the Osa is Luna lodge. It's a 2 hour drive from the small airport In Puerto Jimenez but there is a small runway right by cararte that is a 5 min drive to the hotel. You need to charter a plane to get to it. The Osa is on the pacific side. The breeze keeps the Mosquitos away and there is a ton to see. Tortorguero is on the on the carribean side. The lowlands, lots of mosquitos! You need lots of deet I recommend (jungle juice) sold at REI. All tours are by boat and are not very first hand. But theres a town called fan fransisco. Take a water taxi to it. There you will find many trails. You have to ask to get there. It's not for tourists. Its by an extinct volcano. I don't use guides but if it's your first time they will be a great help. Lots of tourist traps in tortorguero, but but you can find ways to have an amazing experience to your self near San fransisco. As far as cameras, it's all about the lens. Get a beginner SLR and spend most on the lenses.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm mad at you. Your pictures are making me extremly jealous. You make me feel like I can't afford to take trips like that (because I can't ).  JK

Dude, those pics are out of this world! you should enter those in a photo contest of some sort (if you already have not)! Five stars!

That sloth picture is amazing! Heck, their all amazing! My favorits of the pumilio shots are 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, & 10, and my favorite non-pumilio shots are 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, & 16!


----------



## JennsFrogs (Mar 2, 2012)

Love the bat!


----------

